# How do you get an HDMI splitter to work?



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello! I recently purchased an HDMI splitter from ebay, but I've having some trouble with it.

I have a graphics card with two DVI ports. One DVI goes to a VGA female which is used for one of my screens. The second DVI goes to an HDMI female. I can plug in either my TV or second Moniter and it will work just fine. The HDMI splitter though does not work, and nothing show up on either screen. (If I unplug one of the cables from the splitter though, the image will show on the other screen)

Am I doing something wrong? My drivers are all updated...I have an HD Radeon 4850 GPU.


----------

